

Far side of the Moon - amjd
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Far_side_of_the_Moon

======
thrill
I want to build a cold storage facility there for those seriously paranoid
about their data. Who's with me?

------
chasing
Pink Lloyd's greatest album, in my humble opinion.

